# Large flea market/swap meet (Midwest)



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Heres a link to a large swap meet in minnesota. If anyone has lots of stuff to sell , this is the place to do it.
I have met people from many states away at this swap meet.
http://www.pioneerpowershow.com/

EDIT: The above link has the dates for the swap meet. IIRC, the swap meet takes up 160 acres.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BVYVW_axD4[/ame]


----------

